# Local haunted Houses



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone local to me (Baltimore MD) know of any good haunt walk throughs in the general area. I se flyers and ads for different ones around Halloween, but I am never sure if they will be any good. I am not into the chainsaw maniacs, or the bloody gory ones. Too hokey for my tastes. Just wondering if anyone could name a good one that I might visit.


----------

